# Microsoft Office 2003 Activation problem on new computer



## firstsolar (Apr 22, 2009)

I reload 2003 onto a new laptop. The old one was XP, new one vista. Under Help, the program indicates that it is activated but every time I try to open one of the programs I have to sign a new licensing agreement. 
Any ideas why this might be and how to fix? 
Thanks


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Bring up Explorer (ctrl+E) and find any of your office programs, say WINWORD.EXE, usually in the C:\ProgramFiles (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office11 folder. Right click on winword.exe and run as administrator. Sign the EULA again. Open and save a document for good measure. Close and reopen Word. You shouldn't see the EULA again. I had the same problem when I migrated to Vista.


----------



## ehabcpt (Apr 20, 2009)

iam new to use the computer i have same prblem every time when i start my office ask me to get genuine marke so please step by step whta i have to do slowley thank u


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

ehabcpt,
Here is a step by step process: (using Office 2003 and Windows Vista)

1. press the CTRL key and E key together, to open a Windows explorer window.
2. enter WINWORD.EXE in the Search field
3. when the file is found right click on it and select "Run as Administrator"
4. Word will open and you should get the message asking you to agree to the license. EULA agreement.
5. click to agree
6. Exit Word
7. start Word from your desktop shortcut or the start menu
8. you should no longer see the EULA agreement, nor will you see it if you open Excel, Access, or any other office program.

post back if you still need help.


----------



## firstsolar (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Dragoen, 
It worked, much appreciated! 
firstsolar


----------



## wild4packers (Sep 23, 2010)

Had the same problem with Windows 7 after my Office 2010 trial expired.
Reinstalled my Office 2003 and had to accep the Eula every time. Running as administrator did the trick for me, too, in Windows 7. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

